# What intake should I install?



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

What intake manifold should I use on my 65 GTO’s 389 engine? I know there are clearance issues with the hood and the hood scoop. Will an Edelbrok Performer Intake work? Engine is more or less stock, so there are no high performance problems to overcome. Thanks in advance for any advice.

Steve


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

SLSTEVE said:


> What intake manifold should I use on my 65 GTO’s 389 engine? I know there are clearance issues with the hood and the hood scoop. Will an Edelbrok Performer Intake work? Engine is more or less stock, so there are no high performance problems to overcome. Thanks in advance for any advice.
> 
> Steve


The Performer should work. Here is what Butler has on their website: "INSTALLATION NOTE: For 1968-71 use Edelbrock #8015 throttle bracket. For Trans Am use OEM 4-bbl. carb for Shaker Hood clearance. Choke plate included. Recommended intake gasket: Edelbrock #7280. HEI will clear. Manifold height: A-5.50", B-6.60" *measured to engine block same as stock 4-bbl. intake*; Carb pad height: 6.05". Port exit dimensions: 1.06" x 1.92". 

It is the Performer RPM that is taller by 7/8" than stock: "
Pontiac Edelbrock Performer RPM Intake *7/8" taller than stock**Will Not Fit Pre-1965 heads* "


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

If it is stock, why not just use a stock intake?


----------



## noswell (May 13, 2020)

Jerry H. said:


> If it is stock, why not just use a stock intake?


This. The stock intake manifold is good enough.


----------

